# Another one bites the dust :(



## sk8erkho (Mar 6, 2008)

Well, the mantis I wrote in about a few days back is no longer with us. I came in this evening to find her barely hanging on the the curtains I let her perch on. When I managed to pry her from it she was already rigid and lethargic. So, you know what I had to do. I watched as she laid very still and welcomed the long chill induced sleep. I knew she was not going to make it to another molt so I just decided to feed her and let her roam as she pleased until today came.

R.I.P.

Another baby...gone.


----------



## Malnra (Mar 7, 2008)

Sorry to hear that ....


----------



## Precious (Mar 10, 2008)

It's a drag when those special ones take their leave. Sorry.


----------

